# mesquite bowl



## Mike R (Apr 15, 2018)

trying to boost my post count so heres a different style of mesquite bowl I made




[/IMG]

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Apr 15, 2018)

Very cool Mike!


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 15, 2018)

Interesting


----------



## Tony (Apr 15, 2018)

Did you carve it out by hand?


----------



## Mike R (Apr 15, 2018)

I used one of those chainsaw attachment for an angle grinder

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 15, 2018)

Cool


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 15, 2018)

Sweet! I like the contrast of the weathered look!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 15, 2018)

That is awesome!!

OBTW don't use the TY emoji to thank me!! Make another post and say "Thanks Barry"

Let's get that post count up!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike R (Apr 15, 2018)

Thanks, Barry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lvstealth (Apr 27, 2018)

i love this one! im wondering if you would like to sell or trade for something like that? what i have in mind is to take something like that and make an Intarsia that would fit in it so it looks like an animal emerging or hiding or something. 





this is something i found online that made me think of it. but i like something like your piece and maybe a bear (or for a comic thought, a bear booty - like hes going in to hibernate. im not sure i am talented enough, but i would like to try! 

just a thought, but pm me if you might be interested.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 27, 2018)

lvstealth said:


> i love this one! im wondering if you would like to sell or trade for something like that? what i have in mind is to take something like that and make an Intarsia that would fit in it so it looks like an animal emerging or hiding or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Lisa! Good to see you! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike R (Apr 27, 2018)

Hey , Lisa I have already sold it, If I make another similar I will let you know


----------



## lvstealth (Apr 27, 2018)

hi Tony! knee is getting better every day. this is week eight today. still got some work to do... like lose some of the weight this new knee has to carry! lol

it is ok Mike, just getting back into things and the whole time i was out i studied google and pinterest and anything i could find. i do love that one though, if you make another let me know!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Apr 29, 2018)

Cool bowl— really like the contrast— great way to show what’s hiding in there—figured pretty quickly that wasn’t done on a lathe.


----------

